# I Need Cardio Cath Coding Help !!!! Emergency



## dirctn2pnt@outlook.com (Oct 21, 2008)

How would you code:
1. right heart cath
2. consicious sedation
3. Fluroscopy
4. Bilateral selective pulmonary angiograpy 
5. Oxygen saturation
6. Nitirc Oxide

I have 93501-26, 75743-26, 93541 and 93556-26 the sedation, fluroscopy, sat and nitric oxide challenge are inclu. correct?

PLease contact me at 602-261-7830 and ask for danielle capers
thanks....


----------



## LOVE2CODE (Feb 27, 2009)

Azmeddr said:


> How would you code:
> 1. right heart cath
> 2. consicious sedation
> 3. Fluroscopy
> ...



Danielle,

Did you ever find out the answer to your question?

I am new to Cardio also...

LOVE2CODE


----------



## jbhansen (Mar 2, 2009)

93501-26, 93541, 93556-26 are correct.  75743-26 is bundled as it is not to be used with a heart cath.  The conscious sedation, fluoroscopy, and nitric oxide are all included in the heart cath.


----------

